# Am I Mental



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

I have really been bitten by the detailing bug. I have found myself poring over reviews for wax/glaze/polish etc etc. 

What I didnt expect was to be taking lots of pics of my car then poring over these pics for ages looking for defects and thinking I can do better.

Is this a common problem I can see money now being invested/wasted in a new camera :doublesho


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Pah thats only the start of OCD


----------



## DeWalt Dave (Aug 12, 2006)

I questioned my own sanity and integrity the other day too. 

Pissed off with myself for having a couple of scratches on the car which i couldnt take out, the Mrs asked what was up ... so I told her ?

ARE YOU KIDDING she replied ... You can see yourself in that reflection ?

She was right, it was a lovely finish, but the small, insignificant scratches ruined it all. 

I think I may require some professional help sooner or later !


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

Detailing is like tuning - once you start - its a slippery slope!

I've placed a couple of orders for stuff recently - and I've got another on the way!!


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

I always detail and photo :lol:


----------



## Jmax (Dec 4, 2005)

leeshez said:


> I always detail and photo :lol:


as do i, the joys of having nothing better to do :thumb:


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

I didnt realise that taking pics and showing/looking at them was part of the "fun" cant believe I have got myself into something else. 

My current point and shoot does not fill me with joy but the more time spent on the car the more I want to improve my photos and my photography.


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

same here 

im always taking pics of my car after cleaning see what it looks like

i also have a fetish of beeding pics

is it wrong to look at every car you see and look for defects or am i going a bit to far and should seek advice


----------



## Scotsbil (Nov 27, 2006)

hesslevtr said:


> same here
> 
> is it wrong to look at every car you see and look for defects or am i going a bit to far and should seek advice


:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Please seek advice


----------



## DavieC (Jan 3, 2007)

Skodaw said:


> Detailing is like tuning - once you start - its a slippery slope!
> 
> I've placed a couple of orders for stuff recently - and I've got another on the way!!


Oh no, I like tuning and now am liking detailing!!! How slippy is the slope:devil:

DavieC


----------



## big dave (Aug 31, 2006)

hesslevtr said:


> same here
> 
> is it wrong to look at every car you see and look for defects or am i going a bit to far and should seek advice


im the same you walk past a car and just take a look to see if you can see any swirls its a nightmare at work surpose to be fixing cars but looking at the paintwork


----------



## bobbyraven (Sep 18, 2006)

...yeah, and it's even more difficult as the weather is so bad and you can't always get out there. What's left to do but to order more stuff!!! Bring on the spring / summer! :thumb:


----------



## hesslevtr (Jan 2, 2006)

scot said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Please seek advice


your not the first person to say that and i doubt you will be the last :devil:


----------

